
Stalin’s Approval Rating Among Russians Hits 70%, Record High - onetimemanytime
https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2019/04/16/stalins-approval-rating-among-russians-hits-record-high-poll-a65245
======
DumbUser123
"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."

\- George Santayana

~~~
hilbert42
Absolutely.

------
hilbert42
For decades it always amazed me how the Germans were duped by Hitler. When
Facebook came along, it reluctantly dawned upon silly me that given the
correct circumstances any group of humans are susceptible to mind control and
irrational thought.

That Stalin has now been rehabilitated in Russia in the minds of many takes
the seriousness of the matter to a whole new level.

Remember Hitler, who the West still considers to be evil incarnated, killed 6
million people of a race that he considered inferior to his own. As terribly a
tragic episode this was, Hitler's actions weren't that unusual in history, as
outsiders/foreigners have often been perceived as enemy.

On the other hand, that unmitigated mongrel Stalin had no qualms about killing
20 million of his OWN race!

I don't know what one can do about this, but it's a tragic turn of events.

